# 9 weeks old -- diarrhea



## QarinHaley (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, my pup was on Bil Jac when I got her from the breeder, but I was only given a small sample-sized bag so I switched her over to BB LBP within a week. She has had diarrhea on and off since going all the way on BB. After the first two days she had a solid poop and now it has been about a week and she has had almost all diarrhea for the past 2 days. 

Should I go get a bag of Bil Jac and put her back on that (full monty or switch slowly?)? Or should I feed boiled chicken/rice? I've never had a pup with diarrhea for so long... she doesn't seem sad or lethargic, she has control of herself & asks to go outside, sniffs around and then it comes out liquid or soft. 

I'm going to make a vet appt. but I need to know what to do in the meantime. :help:


----------



## QarinHaley (Sep 3, 2011)

Disregard- going to vet this morning.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You can never swtich kibble cold turkey or you will have a LOT of diarrhea. You should switch gradually and a puppy/dog needs at least 2 weeks to get used to a new food. Taking her to the vet though is not a bad idea, they can check for Coccidia and/or worms which will also make her have diarrhea.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good that you are going to the vet. Changing to a new food and overfeeding both can bring on diarrhea. Since your pup does not have any other symptoms that is probably the case.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

It's probably the food transition...

If she has been on the food for much longer, and still has the runs, then it's a problem.

I'm going through this now with my pup. She's had inconsistent stool for many months now. We currently have her on a vet formula and if she's able to keep her solid stool for another week or 2 straight, then we'll know it was probably the food we were feeding her before (maybe it was too rich), otherwise, it's probably something else and we'll get some blood work done on her.


----------

